# Livery/ grazing around Cumbernauld



## Ella Rose (17 October 2015)

Hello,

I am potentially buying a horse and bringing him over from Belgium to Scotland and am looking for possible liveries. 
I will be moving towards Cumbernauld in the near future so looking around this area however options slightly further away are welcome too as I have not found a property yet (I will be working at Glasgow airport so something in this direction would be possible as well). 

I want a livery where I can have my horse out on a field 24/7 with a shelter, preferably with (an)other horse(s). He's a fussy horse and hates all weather so shelter is a must. 
Riding school would be nice, either indoor or outdoor. Offroad hacking would be a plus.
I'm happy for it to be either a livery or private yard as long as there is an option to have someone else feed/ look after him when I'm on holiday/ can't get there for some reason. 

Any suggestions and price indications would be appreciated.


----------



## Jingleballs (21 October 2015)

Sauchenhall near Cumbernauld have good turn out - not 24/7 all year round but for a good part of the year.  Good hacking and arena.

Nearer the airport there are very few places where your horse can live out 24/7 but Wellstrand in Kilbarchan isn't far from the airport and does 24/7 turn out all year with good hacking and small arena.


----------



## Ella Rose (21 October 2015)

Thanks for your reply, Jingleballs, I was afraid all year grazing would be hard to find but I will definitely check the places you suggested.


----------



## atropa (22 October 2015)

Yes, I'm afraid you might struggle to find somewhere with 24/7 turnout during the winter, Scottish weather tends to make good field management a struggle for most places unfortunately. 
Can't recommend any places that Jingleballs hasn't already mentioned, but Cumbernauld to Glasgow Airport is a hell of a commute every day!


----------



## Ella Rose (24 October 2015)

Sorry for the late reply but thank you for post Atropa. If I can't find the perfect place, I won't be buying the horse unfortunately so really hoping I find something. 
I've yet to contact Wellstrand. 
Not looking forward to the commute either but with my boyfriend's job Cumbernauld seems like the best location for us.


----------



## atropa (24 October 2015)

Ella Rose said:



			Sorry for the late reply but thank you for post Atropa. If I can't find the perfect place, I won't be buying the horse unfortunately so really hoping I find something. 
I've yet to contact Wellstrand. 
Not looking forward to the commute either but with my boyfriend's job Cumbernauld seems like the best location for us.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck then, I hope you find something!  I can't really talk about commuting, myself and boyfriend live in Glasgow City Centre,  commute out to Livingston and Tranent respectively and horse is kept in Milton of Campsie, so I do about 3.5 hours travelling every day.


----------



## WindyStacks (25 October 2015)

There's a small selection of grass livery and/or DIY in the Cumbernauld area + great riding in Palacerigg. Be aware though that one of the grass livery places (who advertise everywhere) had strangles earlier this year. Now, I know sooner or later nearly everywhere gets strangles... but she (the owner of the "set up" (dealer to the dross)) did NOT call a vet...


----------



## Ella Rose (26 October 2015)

Thank you for the warning, I'll look out for that.


----------

